# My R34 GTR pics from Fast car magazine.



## sky101 (Apr 21, 2004)

Hi guys and Dolls,

My R34 GTR is in this months issue of Fast car magazine. Here's a few pics from that photo shoot......

Hope you like.....

http://img399.imageshack.us/img399/2291/j1h0970cr2page1mo9.jpg

http://img480.imageshack.us/img480/7097/j1h0983cr2page1zs6.jpg

http://img401.imageshack.us/img401/8624/j1h1021cr2page1sv3.jpg

http://img407.imageshack.us/img407/4475/j1h1025cr2page1hy5.jpg

http://img296.imageshack.us/img296/8606/j1h1063cr2page1cp3.jpg

http://img186.imageshack.us/img186/346/j1h10710003page1ml4.jpg

http://img260.imageshack.us/img260/6440/j1h10930014page1rj2.jpg

http://img187.imageshack.us/img187/5250/j1h11100021page1qj9.jpg

http://img169.imageshack.us/img169/4076/j1h11380024page1so8.jpg

http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/4048/j1h11570031page1hz0.jpg

http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/1425/j1h11740008page1th6.jpg

http://img294.imageshack.us/img294/2236/j1h11660001page1xe4.jpg

http://img373.imageshack.us/img373/6219/j1h11880021page1ov7.jpg

http://img354.imageshack.us/img354/6199/j1h12030065page1py4.jpg

http://img122.imageshack.us/img122/5861/j1h12280090page1ge9.jpg

http://img238.imageshack.us/img238/1301/j1h12620023page1jy6.jpg

http://img126.imageshack.us/img126/6311/j1h12640025page1wk5.jpg

http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/4292/j1h12650026page1ze4.jpg

http://img92.imageshack.us/img92/3784/j1h12390006page1su2.jpg

Bye bye little piggy..........


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

I like


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Cool pictures , the car looks great. This color is still something I have to get used to on an R34.
Hyrev: you like the car?, the bird?or just lying down on the street near the wheel?


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

Not my cup of tea but I do like the colour  

- Kevin.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

gtrlux said:


> Hyrev: you like the car?, the bird?or just lying down on the street near the wheel?


1. The Bird
2. The Car .....in that order :chuckle:


----------



## ollam69 (Jun 22, 2006)

moNoKnoT said:


> Not my cup of tea but I do like the colour
> 
> - Kevin.


Agreed, Not a fan of the Do Luck kit, the wheels are too bling. Colour and the bird a ice


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Love it except for the rear wing


----------



## Unique A/S (Jan 9, 2005)

moNoKnoT said:


> Not my cup of tea but I do like the colour


DITTO :nervous:


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

I realy have a feeling that the pictures don't od the car justice. The pictures are very pale and colourless.

The car itself is looking mighty fine


----------



## xxl225 (Oct 31, 2005)

"really nice reminds me of the nova's with the novadose kit, has it got neon’s?"

sorry not what skyline's are really about IMO

but fair play for having the guts to do that to a 30K+ car


----------



## james mansell (May 18, 2006)

its bit bling bling for my liking but thats why it in fast car i guess.........

........but the engine look nice


----------



## bazooqa (Jan 22, 2006)

Semply HOT!


----------



## bazooqa (Jan 22, 2006)

GT-R PROTO like rear lights!


----------



## tails (Mar 10, 2006)

that car is so sexual :wavey:


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Colour looks great as does the car ,would look better if the wing and bonnet were the same colour blue ,black wings and black Carbon bonnets looks dated now, imo.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Looks like a well put together R. Congrats.


----------



## The Great One (May 14, 2003)

wow the st mary's stadium!! car looks good mate


----------



## crazyass (Sep 12, 2006)

Great looking car you got there. not a big fan of that bonnet though


----------



## sky101 (Apr 21, 2004)

Thanks for your comments guys. Good or bad, your comments are always welcome.


----------



## BUG4LIFE (Jun 5, 2006)

SWEET DUDE


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

james mansell said:


> its bit bling bling for my liking but thats why it in fast car i guess.........
> 
> ........but the engine look nice


seconded, i dont really like bling stuff.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

nit really my cup of tea either i'm afraid:nervous: 
sky101 do you ever drive it hard- ie trackdays, or just cruise about in it?
please prove my prejudice wrong and tell me you drive it properly:clap:


----------



## sky101 (Apr 21, 2004)

git-r........in answer to your question "do i ever drive it hard", well, yes. I've just blown a turbo cause i was giving it death........come see me at Santa Pod this year (when i've fixed it ).


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

"What do you mean it's been a quiet night? Get back on The Game."

That cars is _hideous_.


----------



## Luki (Jan 3, 2007)

If i may say something not positive about this car:

- I don't like the color (it's more for women)
- I don't like the rims on the Skyline

but it's only my opinion.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

vennuth said:


>



What car !?!!!

:chuckle:


Mate, ignore some of the dinosaurs, I like, very nice !


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

wooow 
cooooooool GTR mate

just keep up


----------



## BUG4LIFE (Jun 5, 2006)

Damn, some people are mean on here! Forget them bud, that colour is hot [I like the fact it's a soft colour on a hard as nuts car] and so are the Do-Luck rims. Though I reckon the exterior is about as far as you should take, staying the right side of 'yuck'!!!


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Not my cup of tea either I'm afraid - I prefer to let the car itself do the talking than have Max Power-esque paint jobs and huge wings.

Don't take this the wrong way, but is this the same car that was plastered with stickers before it had the paint job & bodykit? I feintly recall seeing a pic of a Bayside R34 from the Southampton area that had stickers all over it (and looked pretty standard at the time).

As for the opinion split you'll probably find that all the kids/Fast Ford subscribers will think one thing, and those of us with a little more taste and maturity will think something else. 

_EDIT: Yes, it was the car I was thinking about _


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

Your car looks like one I saw in Super Street a few monthes back. I think the car was from Norway...

Nice car.


----------



## shutoR33 (Oct 11, 2006)

I love the pictures!!! I am try to sell my car now and buy a R34. So if you know anyone wanting one... let me know


----------

